# no /dev/sda

## -iceman-

Hello,

I have a USB partitioned drive. When I plug it to my Gentoo box, it 

does not work. no /dev/sda* sdb* appear in my /dev folder. 

However,  I am able to use a usb memory stick without any

problem. 

Do you have any suggestion to what the problem is ?

thanks,

iceman  :Laughing: Last edited by -iceman- on Wed Feb 14, 2007 10:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Try to use fdisk.

----------

## -iceman-

I don't even have /deb/sda*  so fdisk will not work. 

i.e. fdisk /dev/sda but /dev/sda does not exist. 

any other suggestion. thanks.

----------

## psycho3d

similar problem here

there's no /dev/sd*, 

only some /dev/usbdev* (eg usbdev1.5_ep00)

when i plug in an usb stick (64 mb flash drive) 4 new usbdev* devices appear, but mounting them is no use / does not work

same with an external hdd

but my digicam works with gtkam

are there some kernel options that need to be set or is it a problem with hal/dbus?

hal-0.5.7.1-r5  dbus-1.0.2

(i'm using xfce4.4, thunar-volman does not work)

----------

## marvin5

I think you need to have usb storage device support enabled in your kernel config. What does

```

zcat /proc/config.gz | grep CONFIG_USB_STORAGE

```

say?

marvin

----------

## d2_racing

I think that too  :Smile: 

----------

## psycho3d

```
CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

```

i recompiled the kernel, it works now. must've been some option i forgot

i think i enabled BLK_DEV_SD (scsi disk support), but i'm not sure

i know i enabled FUSE_FS (filesystem in userspace support)

i don't think i had usb storage support disabled, but it might be possible...

thanks guys  :Very Happy: 

----------

## -iceman-

Hello, I have usb_storage. I just don't know why I can use the memory stick 

but not the hard drive. ????

I don't want to upgrade my kernel because every thing is working for me. 

Any diagnostic strategy at this moment ?

----------

## marvin5

Strange... What kind of usb drive is it?

----------

## -iceman-

I got it from Momobay company. Momobay CX-2 (portable drive, 2.5")

----------

## powerflo

I have a similar problem.

If my firewire drive is connected at boot time i can mount it without problems. But after unmounting and disconnecting the drive and connecting it again i can't mount it:

```
flo@Florian ~ $ mount /dev/sda10   

mount: special device /dev/sda10 does not exist
```

powerflo

----------

## marvin5

-iceman-: Well, just one wild guess, since I had such an issue some time ago: Maybe the disk drive needs more power than your usb hub provides? I've got a similar drive that you can plug in two usb ports, one for the data and one for additional power.

powerflo: Sorry, no idea. Seems hotplug related though. Maybe try updating udev...

marvin

----------

## -iceman-

The power is not the problem because it uses to work for me when I was using ubutu. 

But I tried your suggestion but it did not work  :Sad: . 

Anyway, these are the modules that I have loaded. have I missed something ?

Linux iceman 2.6.16-gentoo-r7 

xt_tcpudp               3520  32 

xt_state                2112  6 

michael_mic             2688  0 

arc4                    2176  0 

aes                    28352  0 

asus_acpi               9876  0 

iptable_nat             6788  0 

iptable_mangle          2560  0 

iptable_filter          2752  1 

ipt_REJECT              4800  1 

ipt_LOG                 6656  3 

ip_tables              11876  3 iptable_nat,iptable_mangle,iptable_filter

x_tables               10500  6 xt_tcpudp,xt_state,iptable_nat,ipt_REJECT,ipt_LOG,ip_tables

ip_nat                 14316  1 iptable_nat

ip_conntrack           42744  3 xt_state,iptable_nat,ip_nat

usbhid                 29892  0 

usb_storage            43268  0 

ipw2200               143816  0 

ieee80211              31752  1 ipw2200

ieee80211_crypt         5504  1 ieee80211

firmware_class          8384  1 ipw2200

skge                   34128  0 

psmouse                37640  0 

ehci_hcd               27720  0 

uhci_hcd               29392  0 

snd_intel8x0           28956  1 

snd_ac97_codec         93152  1 snd_intel8x0

usbcore               113156  5 usbhid,usb_storage,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd

snd_ac97_bus            2304  1 snd_ac97_codec

----------

